# New Construction Interior Pricing



## LeeCoburn (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm an established painting contractor for many years but these past five years have been almost exclusively doing residential repaints both int. and ext. Work comes by referral. A prior customer wants us to paint his new being constructed 3200 sq ft house. All walls & ceilings three coats with various colors throughout, a complete painted millwork package with window wraps, 24 doors & jambs, baseboards and crown. The painting portion was excluded in the owner's contractors agreement in order for us to be the owner's painter. Price to be negotiated. So my question is what is a ball park per sq. ft. 'on the floor' price for a total high-end painted interior such as I am about to negotiate with the owner. He wants a turn key job with few or no extras. Exterior is separate and is much easier to agree on a price. Thanks for any input offered. Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

What is a "turn key job"?

For "a total high-end painted interior"? this means all the paint and everything to be applied is of the best quality?

In the Oregon area.... I'd put that some where in the range of $5.00 per sqft. I suspect your not from Oregon, and correct me if I am wrong... so the price can vary from state to state. You'll find alot of topics on this forum that can direct you on how to get the price you want. For "a total high-end painted interior" I would start at that per sqft price and add from there the extras. To me, extras are: Doors (not door jam), cabinets, crown, ect... You may see it different or might charge less or more depending on what you want to get out of the job. I hope that helps. If not that is ok.... 


J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

LeeCoburn said:


> So my question is what is a ball park per sq. ft. 'on the floor' price for a total high-end painted interior such as I am about to negotiate with the owner. /quote]
> 
> I find that some things can be estimated based on square footage, but it has nothing to do with floor s.f.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

12-16,000.00 for that type of job in Utah. Use squ. foot pricing as a guidline. You can get burnt if a job is bid 5 per squ foot and comes in with 12 foot vaulted ceilings etc. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Mopaint said:


> 12-16,000.00 for that type of job in Utah. Use squ. foot pricing as a guidline. You can get burnt if a job is bid 5 per squ foot and comes in with 12 foot vaulted ceilings etc. Good luck.



I agree. That's why there are extra's and vaults would be extra... :thumbsup:

$5.00 was just a suggested starting place and Lee was looking for a ball-park # .


----------

